# [Canadian NR] Antoine Cantin: 8.79 3x3 average of 5



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

(8.28), (9.63), 9.24, 8.75, 8.37 = 8.79
All full step too 

Done at Montreal Open 2014


----------



## cuboy63 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice average

But ew, we use gen 3 timers now?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, you essentially skipped over the sub10 club into the sub9 club, good job man.

...Now I have to get into the top100 again :'(


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 16, 2014)

Getting into the sub 9 club like a bau5!


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 16, 2014)

woah O.O


----------



## Iggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats Antoine. Your TPS is scary as hell. Also, you looked like you were happy with the 9.63 so I'm guessing an 8.79 average is extremely good for you?


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 16, 2014)

Antoine doesn't always sub-10... But when he does, he sub-9's 
Congrats on the average!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats! Nice solves.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Congrats Antoine. Your TPS is scary as hell. Also, you looked like you were happy with the 9.63 so I'm guessing an 8.79 average is extremely good for you?



No, sub-9 is quite common at home. However, I had just gotten my first sub-10 average in the previous round (9.85, which I have been trying to do for over a year), so I was happy and relaxed.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 16, 2014)

Yay! Congrats! Now that you are over your nerves, go smash some OH WRs please.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Yay! Congrats! Now that you are over your nerves, go smash some OH WRs please.



Yeah.


----------



## Akiro (Mar 16, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah.



Haha and you just had an 8.xx oh single before that round!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 16, 2014)

Akiro said:


> Haha and you just had an 8.xx oh single before that round!



I forgot about that . It was 8.43


----------

